# Monday Storm For North East Latest?



## C35004X4 (Jan 17, 2007)

Central Pa. Here.. Any One Here The Lastest On Mondays Storm. Last I Heard It May Slide South,
THE SECOND HERE SHOULD HAVE BEEN HEAR.. SORRY


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*snow maps posted already*

Central Pa. you will have to wait until Monday's storm.Poconos where I am 1-3 fri and New England 3-6 and maybe a BLIZZARD for Maine.
Glenn.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wait until Sunday night the forecasters will know more about the storm then


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

jt5019;353849 said:


> Wait until Sunday night the forecasters will know more about the storm then


That's right, about Friday's storm that is. By Sunday, they might have the details worked out. As for Monday's storm, check back on Wednesday. I assume that's what your eye rolling meant.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

McGuire Mowing;353982 said:


> That's right, about Friday's storm that is. By Sunday, they might have the details worked out. As for Monday's storm, check back on Wednesday. I assume that's what your eye rolling meant.


He's right, though. You can't listen to the meteorologists. I'll just keep my eyes open and see what happens.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

the latest for Hershey Pa is a dusting to a 1/2" on thurs. night and mix for monday. The local weather men are grasping at whatever? I'm ready for whatever comes this way!! What we need is a storm like the blizzard of 77-78 that was awsome.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*No Snow Again!*

Woke up this morning and the snow for Friday is gone and the storm for Monday will stay south.I can't even buy a snow storm!!:crying:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The forecasters went from saying we are going into a really stormy pattern to giving me the possibility of an inch tonight then all storms next week are misses. They change it every day


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Turf Masters;354357 said:


> Woke up this morning and the snow for Friday is gone and the storm for Monday will stay south.I can't even buy a snow storm!!:crying:


Technically you could buy a snow storm. You would need the tempature under 32f. A big tanker full of water. Then get one of those snow making machines and attached to the back of your pick up truck, Wait till after midnight and go around and lay down 6 fresh fluffy inches of snow on all your accounts. payup payup payup 
But I would recomend unbolting the snow machine from the back of your truck before you plow out your customers.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

BigDave12768;354482 said:


> Technically you could buy a snow storm. You would need the tempature under 32f. A big tanker full of water. Then get one of those snow making machines and attached to the back of your pick up truck, Wait till after midnight and go around and lay down 6 fresh fluffy inches of snow on all your accounts. payup payup payup
> But I would recomend unbolting the snow machine from the back of your truck before you plow out your customers.


why take it off, just keep blowing the snow out behind you and tell your customers it just wont stop snowin for some reason...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BigDave12768;354482 said:


> Technically you could buy a snow storm. You would need the tempature under 32f. A big tanker full of water. Then get one of those snow making machines and attached to the back of your pick up truck, Wait till after midnight and go around and lay down 6 fresh fluffy inches of snow on all your accounts. payup payup payup
> But I would recomend unbolting the snow machine from the back of your truck before you plow out your customers.


32 wont work, thats a thing of the past, apparently, and according to last storm it can now rain at 26'. The laws of physics are now working against us.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Grassbusters;354564 said:


> 32 wont work, thats a thing of the past, apparently, and according to last storm it can now rain at 26'. The laws of physics are now working against us.


Has it changed over the years? I don't understand.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Well lets see, thursday of last week in aurora/lisle area it was 26* out and raining. not raining and freezing , just raining.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, I see. I just re-read your post. I thought you meant that it used to snow at 32, but now it has to be colder.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well it can be 26 and raining. If the air above the low clouds is above 32 it willstart out as rain then change to sleet on the way down. The atmosphere has to be cold enbough to snow. That is why it can snow at 35f near the ground


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BigDave12768;354482 said:


> Technically you could buy a snow storm. You would need the tempature under 32f. A big tanker full of water. Then get one of those snow making machines and attached to the back of your pick up truck, Wait till after midnight and go around and lay down 6 fresh fluffy inches of snow on all your accounts. payup payup payup
> But I would recomend unbolting the snow machine from the back of your truck before you plow out your customers.


Check out Sno-Farmer's snow on demand service, he'll bring the equipment you provide the water.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

BigDave12768;355003 said:


> Well it can be 26 and raining. If the air above the low clouds is above 32 it willstart out as rain then change to sleet on the way down. The atmosphere has to be cold enbough to snow. That is why it can snow at 35f near the ground


Ah, we have a meteoroligist on the site. 

Thanks for that clarification. Now, if you could go and inform the "so-called"* real *meteoroligist on how to forecast weather, all of us here would be very appreciative. Thanks for your help Big Dave.


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*Sunday Monday Storm In Ne*

Yep Going South Get Aload Of This Cold Air Pushing It South Unbeleivable Finally Get Cold Air Now Its Pushing Storms South North Carolina Has More Snow This Season Then Nyc


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm a few miles NE of Philly PA. As of about 1/2 hour ago (when I heard an update on the radio) it looks like we will be lucky to see 1". They are saying late tonight into Monday morning rush hour. Ice is very likely, more likely than snow. :crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea thats what they said for northern jersey too, unfortunitly.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

bout time to start setting up spring jobs. Looks like the only plowing this year will be mud :crying:


----------

